# Braves - Truist Park Paspulum



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

At the game today, simply gorgeous turf


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

I guess it's OK to admit here, but one of my favorite things about going to a game is checking out how the field looks…ha!


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

Go braves!

The greenskeeper for the Red Sox is a really great Instagram follow. He did a great job documenting their offseason outfield renovation.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

Interesting turf choice. Often paspalum is chosen for it's salt tolerance, as in high chlorides in the irrigation water source. @Greendoc has commented on paspalum in the past.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Monocot Master said:


> Interesting turf choice. Often paspalum is chosen for it's salt tolerance, as in high chlorides in the irrigation water source. @Greendoc has commented on paspalum in the past.


Paspalum is being used as the turf of choice for the World Cup in Qatar this year. Also Austin FC uses it at their stadium. Seems to be picking up momentum for sports purposes.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

And I suspect Qatar has water sources that that are generally lousy for most turf types, except seashore paspalum. It is called that for a reason :thumbup:

No doubt that paspalum is a great looking turf when provided what it needs to thrive. Probably not real practical in the home lawn though. At least from what I know about it


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Monocot Master said:


> ......No doubt that paspalum is a great looking turf when provided what it needs to thrive. Probably not real practical in the home lawn though. At least from what I know about it


I don't know much about it. What rqmts make it a difficult turf for a home lawn?


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

GAbermuda said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > ......No doubt that paspalum is a great looking turf when provided what it needs to thrive. Probably not real practical in the home lawn though. At least from what I know about it
> ...


That may have been an overstatement on my part, but the impression I get is it thrives on water that is saline and languishes on "good" water.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

Dallis Grass, and Bahia grass are other forms of paspalum. its not an easy turf to maintain looking that impressive.


----------



## GAbermuda (9 mo ago)

Alphaone said:


> Dallis Grass, and Bahia grass are other forms of paspalum. its not an easy turf to maintain looking that impressive.


Like Augusta Natl, this turf has an army tending to it. After the game the kids got to run the bases and I kid you not, 7 guys were tending to just the pitchers mound.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

GAbermuda said:


> Monocot Master said:
> 
> 
> > ......No doubt that paspalum is a great looking turf when provided what it needs to thrive. Probably not real practical in the home lawn though. At least from what I know about it
> ...


herbicides, you need to be selective (read the label!)
@SeanBB @harold56


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

GAbermuda said:


> Alphaone said:
> 
> 
> > Dallis Grass, and Bahia grass are other forms of paspalum. its not an easy turf to maintain looking that impressive.
> ...


It's looked sub optimal too...search here on 'braves'


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Good article from before the World Series last year about it https://www.sportsfieldmanagement.org/news/world-series-turfgrass-choice-is-platinum-te-paspalum/


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Reality is that field is regularly resodded with new Seashore Paspalum. Likewise, everyone with Seashore Paspalum sod in Hawaii knows the first 6 months to a year is the honeymoon period where the grass is great and there are no issues . By year two, there are intractable issues with diseases. Especially if the grass is not grown on sand and where it is getting salt from ocean water incursion or irrigation with actual salt water. In the Arab world, it is likely that the field is being irrigated with brackish, nonpotable water. When Seashore Paspalum is grown on soil and irrigated with fresh, potable water, it is a matter of time before it looks worse than Bermuda. I consider Seashore Paspalum appropriate for niche situations. Not a miracle grass.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@agrassman @jayhawk @Greendoc I can tell you one thing for sure, the claim TE is shade tolerant and that is a load of BS...I mean unless you define tolerant as dying. Otherwise the grass kicks *** IMO


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

@SeanBB All of the miracle grasses have been sold to me with the claim that they are more shade tolerant than Bermuda. None of them have lived up to that claim unless the species is St Augustine.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Greendoc if paspalum shats the bed, I'll probably go st. Aug even though I hate that stupid grass!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Well this is interesting. On one hand we have Greendoc saying Paspalum isn't all it's cracked up to be, on the other hand, we have SeanBB with one of the nicest plots (sorry Sean I can't call 400 ft a yard) in the country.

We have had this discussion some in SeanBB's build thread but there has to be a reason Truist Park as well as other Major sports fields are turning to Paspalum. Is it the grass for me? No, definitely not. Is it worth just writing off as another, "miracle grass", I'm not so sure.

Until we can get some insight from actual groundskeepers of Paspalum, I'm not sure we'll know the answer, but I do think it's unfair to call it, "just another miracle grass".

I say all that knowing Greendoc has forgotten more about grass than I'll ever know, but I'm not sure it's just a fad grass.


----------



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

@Amoo316 you're too nice  my theory on the grass is that it has good playing properties...I've heard it excels in slowing balls down. Good for fielders!


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

It is a sticky turf. Miserable to golf on. But that same property makes it good for baseball. It is also miserable for golf supers to deal with and make unsticky/playable for golf.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I dunno if I'm trying to play devil's advocate here or not, but IMO I guess it depends on the situation. If it's a "sticky" turf, that would lead me to believe it's good for a home team to install with a rotation of heavy ground ball pitchers with a weak offense.

Let's not pretend like this would be the first time in history a MLB ball club installed a turf beneficial to their roster. I can promise you it's not, even if the argument is made.

What is more interesting to me is it being used on "pitches" for "football". It's a game I'm SIGNIFICANTLY less familiar with, but I would ASSume a slower turf, makes for a better ball control style of game, heavy on defense where offense is kind of, meh.

All that to say this. I know for a fact right now the Braves are trying to spend as little money as possible as we're not in the Ted Turner days anymore. The team is focused on profits first and foremost (I'm an avid Braves fan). I can't picture them installing a turf that wasn't durable or cost effective, regardless of the outcome on the field.

Like I said, I'm not sure it's a "miracle grass", but I'm not sure it should be written off as, "just another miracle grass" either.

If anybody has any actual reasoning as to why it's not a good thing over Bermuda for a sports field, I'm all ears. That said, there's a pretty gold and Silver Trophy in the Braves trophy room from last year that shows the team is trying to win now, even within their current budget constraints from Liberty Media. So either Some company made them a sod/grass offer they couldn't refuse, or maybe we should actually pay attention to this grass, outside of "seashore" settings.

I've been overly critical of the turf choice with all of the Bermuda research and growing done in Georgia, but I can't imagine they installed it, just because somebody gave them a good price and a dream.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

In my opinion it is over sold as a miracle grass. You are SOL if certain weeds infest it. It needs a lot of sun to be healthy. Does not like growing on soil. Rather grow on sand. Needs Sodium and Chloride to maintain itself physiologically. Also needs that salt to remain competitive against weeds however that does not work very well if those weeds are salt tolerant. It has a need for Magnesium and micronutrients above and beyond what Bermuda needs. What may be in its favor is that it does not need nor does it benefit from high Nitrogen fertilization programs.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Anybody know the average annual MLB grounds keeping budget? It would be interesting to compare it to the millions they pay the players and coaches.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> What is more interesting to me is it being used on "pitches" for "football". It's a game I'm SIGNIFICANTLY less familiar with, but I would ASSume a slower turf, makes for a better ball control style of game, heavy on defense where offense is kind of, meh.


@Amoo316 here's a hype video from Austin fc on the grass.






That being said, the soccer fields get watered right before games to improve ball movement regardless of grass type. In my experience, prg is the stickiest of the grasses, but I haven't played on paspalum. 
For my two cents, I've really loved playing on the bermuda at the fc Dallas complex the best. Not sure what the cultivar was, but it was better than the 419 I played on in college and currently play on here in Austin. 
And yes, every team tries to get an advantage for their pitch. In Europe they are really big on using a prg that they then insert 1% plastic fibers to maintain stability during long wet winters. It's called Desso Grass master. It's a neat process to watch.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

The Astros also won a World Series playing on platinum TE Paspalum


----------



## MGC (Jun 4, 2017)

Jeep4life said:


> I guess it's OK to admit here, but one of my favorite things about going to a game is checking out how the field looks…ha!


i always secretly check / admire the turf .... most normal people just don't understand :lol:


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm pretty sure the Braves replant the field every offseason. For most of last season it appeared they were really struggling with it to the point I thought they might change turf types, but they went with it again. Never could get the color right in several spots. But it does look great this year.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

Wet paspalum is definitely slick. My son and I used it to practice passing and first touch for several years really pinging it back and forth.

When it's dry is when the waxy leaves make it sticky.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Braves replant the field every offseason. For most of last season it appeared they were really struggling with it to the point I thought they might change turf types, but they went with it again. Never could get the color right in several spots. But it does look great this year.


They do replace, especially after a big concert (who I guarantee cover that cost) or some circus act. Miss Southernguy' posts, thought he lost interest 😁


----------



## AlaTex (Mar 27, 2019)

I believe both Minute Maid and Truist resod their fields every year.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Paspalum is a nice grass the first 6 months to a year after establishment. Then it gets frustrating.


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Crazy all the time and money we spend over years to make our lawns look better. They have it looking great for 6-8 months before replacing it before the next season. A reality show I would watch would be a stadium like this and the process of starting over and maintaining for that season.


----------



## southernguy311 (Mar 17, 2017)

@Greendoc that begs the question what does the sod farm do to the turf that makes it so great upon delivery that isn't sustainable in a professional park environment?

Or Is that only a matter of available sunlight?


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

tcorbitt20 said:


> I'm pretty sure the Braves replant the field every offseason. For most of last season it appeared they were really struggling with it to the point I thought they might change turf types, but they went with it again. Never could get the color right in several spots. But it does look great this year.


I think I remember reading somewhere that they didn't replace it last year, which is probably why we were seeing so many issues. I'd bet they made the decision because they had replaced it in 2020 and then had all the lost revenue from COVID.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This almost feels like one of those questions somebody with a spreadsheet and some cost analysis could answer better than any of us.

The question is, is the Labor and Installation + maintenance throughout the year cheap enough for Paspalum to consider it a "disposable turf" after a season or two?

The state of Georgia is synonymous with Bermuda with all of the cultivars that have come and are coming out of here. Moving to something different on our crowned jewel outdoor stadium has to have a cost benefit, we're not seeing or aware of. They've had it enough years now, that if they were losing money with it compared to Bermuda they have had ample opportunity to switch back by now. Even if they are "locked in a contract" for buying Paspalum for X number of years, we all know how binding those are if the argument can be made the product is not performing as advertised.

@Dono1183 Cool video, thanks man, I went and watched all 3 in the series. Was kind of hoping for more info on the grass nerd side, but it's produced for the general public so.


----------



## Dono1183 (Oct 11, 2021)

@Amoo316 Anytime! You may enjoy watching the way they build the soccer pitches in Europe. That was pretty wild.


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Jeep4life said:


> tcorbitt20 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure the Braves replant the field every offseason. For most of last season it appeared they were really struggling with it to the point I thought they might change turf types, but they went with it again. Never could get the color right in several spots. But it does look great this year.
> ...


Makes sense


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

southernguy311 said:


> @Greendoc that begs the question what does the sod farm do to the turf that makes it so great upon delivery that isn't sustainable in a professional park environment?
> 
> Or Is that only a matter of available sunlight?


Sunlight. Sod harvesting is essentially a reno of the area every harvest. A home lawn needs to be scalped to the dirt and sand capped every year to come close to replicating that.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

At the game tonight, looking meh. Lime green

Def Leppard concert next week...maybe a new lawn?


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

It's funny you say that. I'm watching the game on my tv and was thinking I needed to adjust the color settings on the tv Bc the field was looking so lime green.


----------



## The_Dave (Apr 23, 2021)

Looking pretty patchy tonight


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Zac brown comes Saturday


----------



## agrassman (May 26, 2019)

Braves are back in town on Monday. Will be interesting how the field looks from 2 concerts and the temps right now.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

David Mellor is a good follow on Instagram for stuff like this. He's the Director of Grounds for the RedSox and posts fairly often. 
https://instagram.com/davidrm3llor?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> David Mellor is a good follow on Instagram for stuff like this. He's the Director of Grounds for the RedSox and posts fairly often.
> https://instagram.com/davidrm3llor?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


It's been really need to see what all they do to protect the grass when they have concerts like this at Fenway. The head groundskeeper for the Chiefs on Twitter is a neat follow as well (Twillhog75).


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Keeping the thread going - field looked great today. Not a single sign of stress from what I saw.


----------



## Highlife159 (May 19, 2021)

Jeep4life said:


> Keeping the thread going - field looked great today. Not a single sign of stress from what I saw.


I was thinking the same thing from my view. Possibly one of the hottest games I've ever been to.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Highlife159 said:


> I was thinking the same thing from my view. Possibly one of the hottest games I've ever been to.


Wow great seats! You were almost exactly above where my son and I were sitting. Heat was definitely brutal, but still beat being at the office!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm very envious of you guys but not sure it would be worth living in Atlanta for a cool stadium and games. Of course, the only part of Atlanta I usually see is trying to drive through it. There's so much to do there but I really like the smaller towns.

Still, nothing beats being there when it comes to baseball... or any sport for that matter.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> I'm very envious of you guys but not sure it would be worth living in Atlanta for a cool stadium and games. Of course, the only part of Atlanta I usually see is trying to drive through it. There's so much to do there but I really like the smaller towns.
> 
> Still, nothing beats being there when it comes to baseball... or any sport for that matter.


Agree, not worth it. 
Other pro sports here...lol, are you sure ?

College ball options for sure


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Sure there's annoying things like ridiculous amounts of traffic, a zillion people where ever you go, etc but it is nice having so much in your backyard…college sports, pro sports, bowl games, stuff for the kids. My wife is from a very small town and I certainly see the advantages to living in a smaller area when we go back there. Just like everything there's pros and cons to each.

I wish they hadn't let the NHL team leave Atlanta. Those games were so much fun!


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

In all honesty, I'm only seeing the cons with my limited time there. I do miss all the sports parks, museums, and entertainment. Also, the airport is pretty decent. Just about every flight from here goes through Atlanta and I have never had any issues there even with some tight connections.

I really would love to catch a live Braves game occasionally. They were the closest MLB team growing up and TBS made them easy to watch. Not to age myself but that was back in the Maddox, Glavine and Smoltz period. That pitching squad was dominant.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Redtwin said:


> Not to age myself but that was back in the Maddox, Glavine and Smoltz period. That pitching squad was dominant.


I'll really age myself. When I was growing up, Phil Niekro lived in our neighborhood and I use to cut his grass! No, it was not that nice a neighborhood. Back then, pro athletes did not make so much.

I also attended the game when Hank Arron hit 715


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Haha you lived in river cliff off stone road? @Automate


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

GoDawgs said:


> Haha you lived in river cliff off stone road? @Automate


No, Spring Valley off Columbia Dr.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Automate said:


> GoDawgs said:
> 
> 
> > Haha you lived in river cliff off stone road? @Automate
> ...


Gotcha. That must have been prior to them living in river cliff. I use to run with Michael (his son) quite often. They have a nice spot up on Lanier now. Great people.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Neat experience yesterday from Chevy Youth Baseball/Softball, Ripken Baseball and the Braves organization. I can't believe that the Braves allowed kids all week to go through clinic stations in the outfield during the heart of the baseball season.

Was fun getting to hang out at the ballpark when it was mostly empty while watching my son go through 4 stations (including time to get autographs from 2 retired Braves players in the dugout), free food at the end and 2 free tickets to a Braves game later this month.

Apparently stadium shadows earlier in the day prevent the back left field corner from drying out as quick as the rest of the field (2nd and 3rd image show the rope they were using to make sure no-one walked through it). Ed Mangan was out mowing the infield for the final few hours we were there too. The big lawn looked as good up close as it does on tv.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

@Jeep4life was he mowing with a battery driven Ryobi like they do after a game? marketing gimmick I'm assuming.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

I attended a game last week against the Giants on Dale Murphy bobble head night. The turf looked spectacular even after having a Motley Crue concert a few days before. What a great venue to watch a game.


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> @Jeep4life was he mowing with a battery driven Ryobi like they do after a game? marketing gimmick I'm assuming.




Never saw anything but an older triplex. Was surprised an MLB team wouldn't have the newest equipment, but I guess it's only being used when the stadium is empty. Funny it wasn't an Allett machine since they seem to be everywhere now-a-days…ha! Didn't take him long at all to mow the entire infield and inside foul lines.


----------



## GPO Man (11 mo ago)

Jeep4life said:


> Sure there's annoying things like ridiculous amounts of traffic, a zillion people where ever you go, etc but it is nice having so much in your backyard…college sports, pro sports, bowl games, stuff for the kids. My wife is from a very small town and I certainly see the advantages to living in a smaller area when we go back there. Just like everything there's pros and cons to each.
> 
> I wish they hadn't let the NHL team leave Atlanta. Those games were so much fun!


I have great memories as a kid at the old FultCo stadium. I got some really good autographs during family vacations there back in the late 80's including Mike Schmidt, Tim Raines, and Andres Galarraga.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

jayhawk said:


> @Jeep4life was he mowing with a battery driven Ryobi like they do after a game? marketing gimmick I'm assuming.


Is there any particular reason to mow immediately after a game other than to advertise a mower? Does it kick off repair?


----------



## Benwag (May 28, 2020)

@Redtwin last game I went to the did passes around the infield with battery rotary mowers. I assume to clean up for mowing the following day and prevent buildup of infield clay that would probably be knocked down by irrigation overnight and unable to be removed easily later


----------



## Jeep4life (Jun 19, 2019)

Redtwin said:


> jayhawk said:
> 
> 
> > @Jeep4life was he mowing with a battery driven Ryobi like they do after a game? marketing gimmick I'm assuming.
> ...


I don't think it's to advertise a mower because I've seen them doing it for many years. I've never asked anyone, but assumed the same thing as @Benwag mentioned that it was for the suction to stand blades back up, pickup anything that made it's way into the grass, pickup grass that's been pulled up from cleats, etc to get ready for reel mowing later. Same reason why I've seen them with rotary mowers immediately after the game in the outfield in the general areas where the outfielders stand for most of the game.


----------



## Automate (Aug 14, 2020)

Anybody know what height they are cutting it? Most of the Ryobi mowers don't go less than 1.5".


----------

